# Idol frame question



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

OK, UPS just delivered my new '08 Idol frame. Being my first De Rosa and first carbon fiber frame, I'm not positive what I'm looking at here. 
I've seen posts reporting cracking in the integrated seatpost area and that's where these 'marks' are, under the clear coat.

Experienced opinions if these marks are in the paint, or could they possibly be deeper?


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

looks like paint


----------



## sotiris (Mar 24, 2010)

its paint man


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep, agree it's paint only.... Whew, thanks much for the reassurance! :thumbsup: 
The Record headset is a nice touch, and the seat attachment is... well... rather unique!  
Chorus 11 on order, so the project is moving forward... Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I see no pics of your new ride?

Regardless, enjoy Redmasi. These frames handle like a dream.

I've ridden stiffer, "twitchier" CF frames, but this one just suits the "classic" in me. I wouldn't trade this one in for nuthin'. God willing I'm soon to be getting an "everyday/everyweather" ride from a builder, so this ride can sit for special occasions/good weather only. 

As a long time De Rosa lover...might I just say...keep this one as your "set aside" bike. In other words, don't sell it or beat the crap out of it. It's a keeper. It's not your bombproof 80's steel De Rosa. It's a bit of a princess; a fragile flower, but when you ask it nicely to do what you want it to do, it will.

Here's mine built up with Record 10. Post yours when she's done.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> As a long time De Rosa lover...might I just say...keep this one as your "set aside" bike. In other words, don't sell it or beat the crap out of it. It's a keeper. It's not your bombproof 80's steel De Rosa. It's a bit of a princess; a fragile flower, but when you ask it nicely to do what you want it to do, it will.


Thanks OldEndicottHiway, pics forthcoming. :thumbsup: And might I just add.... You look like a keeper, as well! :crazy: :ihih: :crazy: :smilewinkgrin: :blush2:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh gawd. Here I am at work and see this. Nothing like a fat, barely post-pubescent me from twenty-some years ago to make it all better. I should know better than to check my email at work. At the very least I should turn off thread notifications. 

Hilarious pic. Ahhh the awkward years...


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the Clamp size for the front Derailleur on the 08 Idol?

Thanks.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The Idol has a dreadful feeling to it imo. Far too dampened for my liking. Not nice.


----------

